# Opinions on Newton Group Transfers?



## TryingToHelpMom (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the start of my effort to help my mom get out of a Shell Vacations Club (points) timeshare.  In her efforts, she found this company, "Newton Group Transfers," and is interested in possibly using their help.  Has anyone heard of them, or know if this is an effective way to get rid of a timeshare? ... or is this a bad idea?

Here's their company link: newtongrouptransfers (dot) com/sell1/sell1.php

Note: my intention is to post her timeshare in the Bargain Deals section once I have all the details.  If you think you might be interested, please let me know.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just so you know their "help" will cost thousands. You are on the right track in posting the timeshare in the bargain section. Hopefully you can just give it away but even if you offered to pay 2015 maintenance fees, all closing costs and a $1000 prepaid visa card you will likely still be ahead.

They have been discussed previously.   You'll find previous threads if you search TUG.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 31, 2015)

Hopefully, Mom does NOT have a loan which she is still paying on.

Shell has 4 'club's - which you need to know which one Mom has. The number of points and her Use Year. Find out her yearly MFs and the number of points available for current use year. And if there are any BANKED points.

Shell is pretty easy to use ... the resorts are very nice ... lots of nice Western USA places, Hawaii and some Southwestern USA. Exchanges thru II - has a good track record for getting very good exchanges.

To post or ask MORE questions about Shell Vacation Club. .... go over to the "Wyndham Resorts" section....


----------



## TryingToHelpMom (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone, very helpful!

I have most of the info I need in order to post it for giving away, just trying to get the last details from her.  Fortunately, my husband and I were able to pay off the loan, so now we just need to cover the 2015 maintenance fees ... and probably the transfer fees.  *sigh*

I know these clubs work well for folks who know how to get the most out of them and have the time to plan and such ... but that is not my mom.  Hopefully someone can use her points (and yes she has some banked) and will be willing to take this off her hands.

I appreciate your support!
~Tiffany


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 2, 2015)

Tiffany,
Since you paid off her loan ... you must have some disposal income ... why don't YOU learn to use those timeshare points with Shell. Your mother MUST have brought directly from the developer and those "developer" benefits would transfer to you ... but you should USE them BEFORE putting it into your name.

Shell has some nice places in Hawaii ... plus several resorts in California. Trading thru II gets you Marriotts and Sheratons. Plus, Wyndham vacation resorts in NYC and DC ... as your mother could reserve those units.

I have Shell Vacation Points and my Wyndham points. I have Spring Training stays in PHX this year (Shell points) and then got another reservation using my Wyndham points. 

Hang around and READ ... and ask a few questions.


----------



## TryingToHelpMom (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Linda,
That would be a good option, if we actually did have disposable income available ... unfortunately, the reality is that we dipped heavily into our emergency savings account to pull this off, and there's no way we could afford the $500 maintenance fees, going forward.  As it is, my mom is determined to pay us back, however gradually, even though we would have just given it to her. (She works for a non-profit org and her income is minuscule.  I still have no idea how they conned her into thinking she could afford this!)  Basically, we're doing whatever it takes to keep her from financial ruin and so going on vacation is pretty much off the table for a while.

You do raise a couple of questions for me though, such as, what are the "developer benefits," and how would we find out if she has any available?  And based on your statement, I assume those are lost when the points are re-sold?  

Also what is II?  I keep seeing it, but haven't found the definition yet.

Thanks!
~Tiffany


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2015)

TryingToHelpMom said:


> Thanks Linda,
> <snip>  I still have no idea how they conned her into thinking she could afford this!)  Basically, we're doing whatever it takes to keep her from financial ruin and so going on vacation is pretty much off the table for a while.
> 
> You do raise a couple of questions for me though, such as, what are the "developer benefits," and how would we find out if she has any available?  And based on your statement, I assume those are lost when the points are re-sold?
> ...



II is just an abbreviation for Interval International, the second largest timeshare "exchange company" behind much bigger RCI. Exchange companies, as you may know, are entities which facilitate (for a fee, of course) people "depositing" a week they own into an exchange company's "inventory" with the intention (or should I say *hope*?) of later being able to claim and use (out of that same inventory of _other_ people's deposits) a different week at a different place instead. Exchanging is a game of chance and uncertainty, with changing rules and ever increasing costs; I personally stopped playing at all some years ago now, although some folks enjoy the game and are quite often (but not always) satisfied with their "exchanging" success and results.  

"Developer benefits" are largely illusory marketing razzamatazz and of little real value, IMHO. Lost upon subsequent resale anyhow, it's probably not worth your time or effort to even bother plumbing the depths of those alleged "developer benefits" when your real goal seems just to be *rid* of the "ownership" burden anyhow.

You are good people to help your Mom out. It's shameful that hungry, lying sales weasels with no trace of conscience ever took advantage of her in the first place.


----------

